# Metallica - Mix of Photos from Concerts and Events x



## Tokko (10 Sep. 2008)

​*Thx to LLKK5*


----------



## General (10 Sep. 2008)

Saugeile Band,spielt meine Mukke:rock:

Danke für die super Pics:thumbup:


----------



## petobe (21 Sep. 2008)

great pics
thanks alot


----------



## maierchen (21 Sep. 2008)

Sehen auch alle wieder Superfit aus die Burschen!
:thx:


----------



## armin (13 Dez. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Saugeile Band,spielt meine Mukke:rock:
> 
> Danke für die super Pics:thumbup:




mein Sohn sagt das gleiche


----------



## Cele-Q (21 Dez. 2008)

Ich würd sie ja zu gern in München sehen - aber die Ticketpreise


----------



## Karrel (17 März 2009)

oh ja mann, endlich sind sie wieder da!


----------

